# File cabinet smoker



## 1894 (Apr 27, 2009)

Never seen a 4 door file cabinet smoker before so I thought I'd show this vid I happened across.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AI0EF...eature=related


----------



## afreetrapper (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm sitting here looking at my 4 drawer thinking if it were only twice as wide.


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 28, 2009)

yup i have seen one of these...i built one..lol

i am still playing with this one but it makes some good grub.



some build pictures

http://s624.photobucket.com/albums/t...inet%20smoker/


----------

